# LATINS FINEST OCTOBER 27TH 2012 MORENO VALLEY CA TRUNK OR TREAT



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON OCTOBER 27TH 2012 STARTS AT 4PM.............THE LATINS FINEST CC BC FAMILY INVITE YOU ALL TO COME DOWN FOR A EVENING OF FUN WITH THE KIDS. WE WILL BE HAVING A TRUNK OR TREAT IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY AT GUS JR BURGERS ON ALESSANDRO AND HECOCK.............. WE WILL BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE THE WINNER TAKES ALL, REGULAR RAFFLES, DJ AND MUSIC, COSTUME AWARD, DANCE OFF, BEST TRUNK AWARD............IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY............ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOMED AND OF COURSE ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TOO!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TTT AND AS ALWAYS ADMITION IS FREE!!!!!!!!!! JUST COME DOWN AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is that dj doughboy in the house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Is that dj doughboy in the house!!!!!!!!!


Guest Dj!!! In the house.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Is that dj doughboy in the house!!!!!!!!!


IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer coming soon.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


1981.......$2......that's. all it took.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> 1981.......$2......that's. all it took.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~T


Thanks for the bump.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump going to be fun


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

ya sabes homie to the top for the homies from latins finest:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for the bump.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> ya sabes homie to the top for the homies from latins finest:thumbsup:


K ona locos thanks


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> ya sabes homie to the top for the homies from latins finest:thumbsup:


Thanks carnal!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Another bad ass event coming soon......


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> ya sabes homie to the top for the homies from latins finest:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*OCT 27,2012. COME ON DOWN*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Jose...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Jose...


That's all you think of huh!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP! fun, food, cars, music, & KANDY!!!!dress up $ for best costume!:naughty:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ON OCTOBER 27TH 2012 STARTS AT 4PM.............THE LATINS FINEST CC BC FAMILY INVITE YOU ALL TO COME DOWN FOR A EVENING OF FUN WITH THE KIDS. WE WILL BE HAVING A TRUNK OR TREAT IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY AT GUS JR BURGERS ON ALESSANDRO AND HECOCK.............. WE WILL BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE WHERE THE WINNER TAKES ALL, REGULAR RAFFLES, DJ AND MUSIC, COSTUME AWARD, DANCE OFF, BEST TRUNK AWARD............IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY............ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOMED AND OF COURSE ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED TOO!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TTT AND AS ALWAYS ADMITION IS FREE!!!!!!!!!! JUST COME DOWN AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

DON'T MISS IT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *OCT 27,2012. COME ON DOWN*


bring ur car the family & ur spirit!:yes:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


looks good


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

BUMP :nicoderm:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump Ttt..........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

October 27th 4 pm...


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> BUMP :nicoderm:


Thanks for the bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> Bump Ttt..........


Thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~T


What's up guys.....hopefully you guys are able to come down and check it out.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

im pretty sure some of us will make it:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up guys.....hopefully you guys are able to come down and check it out.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> October 27th 4 pm...


ttt.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Firme foo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> im pretty sure some of us will make it:thumbsup:


bump thanks u guys !!!!:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Its going to be [email protected]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


Mr. Grizzly said:


> looks good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme foo


What's up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


Sporty67 said:


> Firme foo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Starts at 4 pm


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

4PM STARTING TIME COME ON DOWN FOR SOME FUN N BE DRESSED UP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 4PM STARTING TIME COME ON DOWN FOR SOME FUN N BE DRESSED UP


u dressing up zek as vanilla ice or slim shady lol:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> u dressing up zek as vanilla ice or slim shady lol:biggrin:


Pinche Colorado chapter lol


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> u dressing up zek as vanilla ice or slim shady lol:biggrin:


 AS MIKLO


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> AS MIKLO


thats scareyhno:the colorado cht, looking like miklo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST COLORADO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING TTMFT!!!


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Starts at 4 pm


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP.....T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U GUYS PLANNING TO ROLL THREW SMILER77?


Smiley77 said:


> TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


baldylatino said:


> Jose..:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> baldylatino said:
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ima try and be at this one homies never been to a trunk n treat


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> baldylatino said:
> ...


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ima try and be at this one homies never been to a trunk n treat


thanks sporty :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~T


wadup brother :wave: thanks for the bump.........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dont forget to deck out ur trunk on ur ride TTT


Sporty67 said:


> Ima try and be at this one homies never been to a trunk n treat


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ima try and be at this one homies never been to a trunk n treat


Tu caile Wey..... Ponte el Mismo disfras de Siempre.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Bad ass pic!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Bad ass pic!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TRICK R TREAT.....:shh: T~T~T~


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

KEEP IT ON TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> KEEP IT ON TOP


Simon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Can I get a bump!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SPECIAL GUES







T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> SPECIAL GUES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder whos this.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Starts at 4 pm. 


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Going to be fun


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dont miss out


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> TTT!!!


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:ninja:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> :ninja:


thank for the bump big dog


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bring out the family & kids 2 have a great time!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Starts at 4PM


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 553042


What's up player. You gonna make it out??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IN VEGAS BUMPING THE PAGE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be good


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)

*TTT for the I.E. *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_TTT_


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THANKS 
FOR
ALL
THE
BUMPS
TTT !!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE TRUNK OR TREAT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Starts at 4 pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT !!!


Joe thank you guys for all the support. As long as you guys are there having a good ass time that's all that matters!!!!! You know what I'm talking about player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


4 pm.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT. HOPE TO SEE ALL THERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning bump TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's almost here. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!


Q0UOTE=ElProfeJose;16038133]







[/QUOTE]



mr.widow-maker said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN*





mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


freaks come out st night!!!!haaaaah


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


lowdude13 said:


> freaks come out st night!!!!haaaaah


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Waaaaaazup


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

COME OUT & GET THAT KANDY!!!!! & DONT 4GET 2 WEAR UR BEST COSTUME!!hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Chepe68 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ill be there (newbie)


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump sporty!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Chepe68 said:


> Ill be there (newbie)


Welcome homie. Come thru and check it out. Bring the family over and have a great time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> Bump


Nice to see you stop by jugador!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Bump


Where u been carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Chepe68 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Profe ill be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


Chepe68 said:


> Thanks Profe ill be there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Chepe68 said:


> Thanks Profe ill be there


Simon come down and bring a grip of people.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave: watup homie TTT for latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!


Q0UOTE=ElProfeJose;16038133]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

STARTS AT 4PM


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :wave: watup homie TTT for latins finest


Ke onda Wey. How u been play boy??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I REGRET TO INFORM EVERY ONE THAT OUR TRUNK OR TREAT IS *BEING CANCELLED*. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OTHER EVENTS GOING DOWN THIS SAME DAY AND ONE IN MORENO VALLEY HELD BY CALI STYLE CC IF YOU GUYS WOULD LIKE TO GO SUPPORT THEM THAT WOULD BE GREAT. AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINIANCE AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY SHOWS THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Man homies sorry to hear that kids need more events like these that are not just cruz night something fun for the whole family sorry to hear that it is canceled to many events on same day in local area is not Firme stay up latins finest let's make toy drive happen


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Man homies sorry to hear that kids need more events like these that are not just cruz night something fun for the whole family sorry to hear that it is canceled to many events on same day in local area is not Firme stay up latins finest let's make toy drive happen


Simon carnal. We are working on a bad ass toy drive/cruise night. Cosmic cruise night. It's gonna be at a local bowling alley.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Now that event is gonna be geared only for the kids.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Now that event is gonna be geared only for the kids.


Big ups for Latins Finest!!!! Sorry ur trunk n treat didnt happen. Im sure the next event will be just as good.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. We are working on a bad ass toy drive/cruise night. Cosmic cruise night. It's gonna be at a local bowling alley.


Firme Jose sorry to hear u guys had to cancel ur event due to so many other events taking place same day I give u guys alot recognition for being gentleman on the whole situation hente in the area should have a lil more courtesy!!!! But Simon toy drive its on homies lots of respect to u and the rest of Latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

thats what im talking about.TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. We are working on a bad ass toy drive/cruise night. Cosmic cruise night. It's gonna be at a local bowling alley.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme Jose sorry to hear u guys had to cancel ur event due to so many other events taking place same day I give u guys alot recognition for being gentleman on the whole situation hente in the area should have a lil more courtesy!!!! But Simon toy drive its on homies lots of respect to u and the rest of Latins finest


You know what carnal. I know it's a short notice but I think that a toy drive and kids bowling we can get a better yet bigger event going . And as always sporty thank you and the entire Ontario classics family and much love and respect for you guys too!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Big ups for Latins Finest!!!! Sorry ur trunk n treat didnt happen. Im sure the next event will be just as good.


Thanks for the suppport and love player. We appreceate it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


BIGJ77MC said:


> Big ups for Latins Finest!!!! Sorry ur trunk n treat didnt happen. Im sure the next event will be just as good.


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------

